# $9 Corn?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This caught my eye.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...-says_9-ar27501


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think we will locally with our basis. Alcohol plant is already getting MN corn railed in and turkey mill is buying WI corn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

$9 corn in the long run would be bad to say the least.

Another year of high corn prices practically guarantees when it drops it will drop like a rock.

Worst case scenario, the government decides it needs to help fix the situation.


----------

